
Mad Generation Loss - thisisparker
http://parkerhiggins.net/2015/10/mad-generation-loss/
======
keenerd
> The last seconds of the recording have been transcoded nearly 200 times. All
> together, the recording represents nearly 20,000 individual mp3 encodes.

Ew, O(n^2). They actually do chop it up into seconds and then run each second
through the encoder multiple times and then stitch it back together. This also
creates the stutters every one second.

If I have a moment today I'll put together a more reasonable bash script that
repeatedly copies and re-encodes the input. 200 single passes and no
stuttering when it is stitched together. (Though unless I chop the first
second off of each pass, it won't be any faster.)

~~~
asymptotally
Ew, premature optimization

~~~
keenerd
Not at all. Pull request created. Sounds a bit better too.

~~~
thisisparker
Thank you! Merged it in. It really does sound much better.

------
tofupup
there is a vhs generation loss that tops at 20
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mES3CHEnVyI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mES3CHEnVyI)
I wonder what this would be for video compression.

------
kidsil
Unlike audio where I'm very aware of Flac format, I'm not that familiar with
raw formats in video that are still relatively small (like Flac still is
compared to WAV). Any suggestions?

~~~
icebraining
H.264 has support for lossless encoding, eg.
[https://github.com/danielrh/losslessh264](https://github.com/danielrh/losslessh264)

